# damn snow



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

well i fell like i fouled this one up. I have been so busy shutting down sprinklers that I never ordered my salt and today it hit me right in the face. Its 26 out right now and a dusting on the roads. Not one but Three accounts called and requested salt. I have none:realmad: Oh Well there is always next time. just pissed about the money that I feel I just lost


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Oops! But how do the clients feel about not getting serviced? I think that instead of telling them "sorry, I can't, I'm not ready" I would do what I had to do to get them serviced. Even if it meant having to sub someone in. Just remeber that badmouthing travels 5x's faster than praise. Just my $.02.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

plus all hardware stores sell salt, I would atleast buy a bunch of bags and salt the main areas


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Man go to a Home Depot or Lowes and buy a skid. Who cares what the cost is right now. You are in a bind and you need to take care of your customers.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Heck, if the stores were out, get some water softener salt. It works and keeps people happy!!!!!! I would much rather have to spend a little extra on per bag, then not service customers and have them pi$$ed at me.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Negligence is one of the leading law suits


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

MnM,

I have to agree with most other people. Here in Kansas City we have are salt but also on a few occasions we have had to purchase salt that was for sale by other Lawn Care Operators and pay a butload for it but at least we had it for the sake of a job. I am sure that you could find someone to help you.

Matt


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I used to have a mini spreader but never got to use it much around here so I sold it. Then the ice and freezing rain hits. I call my friend to come salt for me and he's out of the snow business. I ran to the local hardware store and bought ice-a-way and spread it by hand in the parking lot in 20-30 mph winds and freezing rain. The owners were so impressed by this they paid over and above what I charged. Very good people! I may go buy my old spreader back since he's out of business so I'll never need it again.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

im not stupid I had someone salt my spots. Im just mad casue all the money went to him not me, get it?


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

and just so you know these are not a couple of driveways. 3-pharacays, 1- shopping center, & 1-old age community. So buying bagged is out of the question. I go through like 6-7 V-Boxs per event. You do the math, how many bags of salt would that be??


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

MnM;444451 said:


> im not stupid I had someone salt my spots. Im just mad casue all the money went to him not me, get it?


Well now we get it. We are not mind readers, your first post ends as if you told your customers too bad and deal with it. Dont get mad at us, your poor communication is what led to the replies given here.

In the end, glad you got your stuff salted!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

How does shutting down sprinkler systems make you forget to buy salt?

Were you blowing the water out with a straw?


----------

